# Knicks vs Boston: Dec 4, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*​*Knicks (5-10) vs Boston (6-10)*​*Dec 4, 2005 1:00PM*​*(TV: MSG, ESPN)*​*Madison Square Garden*​*New York, NY*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*
Projected Starting Lineup:​Knicks​



































​​**Boston*​

































 
*Boston: *


> As Tony Allen seeks to return to the rotation after right knee surgery in the offseason, Doc Rivers is trying to keep expectations in order. He has said on a number of occasions the Celts have missed the guard, but he doesn't want people going overboard. "The old backup quarterback theory is always in play," said the coach. "I've always said that. The guy you don't see you love a lot and you miss a lot. We'll see. Just keep in mind this is his second year in the NBA.


*Knicks:*


> It won't be long before Larry Brown is finally utilizing a full complement of top-shelf players. Jerome James returned after missing nearly a month on Friday, and Eddy Curry isn't far behind. The inside presence is an element that's been sorely missed, so their continued good health is extremely important. Getting the oversized middlemen back into shape is a priority.


 

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well after losing to the pistons all "moral" wins are over. We need wins in the win column badly. Give the ball to Fyre more!!!!! :angel: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

So ACCORDING TO THAT LINEUP we're starting Frye OR AD at SMALL FORWARD?? Can I get some confirmation on that


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> So ACCORDING TO THAT LINEUP we're starting Frye OR AD at SMALL FORWARD?? Can I get some confirmation on that


AD at center, Frye at PF, Steph at PG, anything else after that I couldn't tell you. Only LB knows during game day who will be the starter.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I finally dont have work on a game day....im excited I get to watch the game in full.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> So ACCORDING TO THAT LINEUP we're starting Frye OR AD at SMALL FORWARD?? Can I get some confirmation on that



That looks like ariza to me---I don't know who posted it(Kitty?)

Looked like ad/frye/steph/q/trev


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

this is probably he only time i would want malik to start at small forward. to keep ariza out of foul trouble.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> So ACCORDING TO THAT LINEUP we're starting Frye OR AD at SMALL FORWARD?? Can I get some confirmation on that


Let me clarify, the only players that I'm sure will be in the starting lineup is Frye, AD, and Steph. The rest of the folks I just placed in there because we don't know what LB will do when the starting lineup is announce. Until we get a regular starting lineup I will be playing a guessing game.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

I think curry is healthy enough isnt he?, i mean he's not being paidn to look pretty on the sidelines.... we need him, if had him in the detroit game, we definetaly had a chance to win....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> I think curry is healthy enough isnt he?, i mean he's not being paidn to look pretty on the sidelines.... we need him, if had him in the detroit game, we definetaly had a chance to win....


 
Hopefully he starts today, trying to guess this lineup up is like trying to figure out the winning lottery numbers.


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

we have to contain paul peirce....all of there offese revolves around him...i really hope the knicks can get the W tonite


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

They just announced the starting lineup on MSG:

Curry
Frye
Q
Nate
Steph


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> They just announced the starting lineup on MSG:
> 
> Curry
> Frye
> ...


LB changes the PF spot at the last minute and gives the nod to AD over Frye. LB is starting to get on my nerves with this starting lineup.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 1st quarter: 26-22 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ricky Davis ties the game at 34 with less than 6 minutes left in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics lead the Knicks by one, 46-45, at halftime.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>21</td><td>7-14</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>11</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>21</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-10</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>10</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>6</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*17-46*</td><td>*1-4*</td><td>*11-14*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*46*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*37.0%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*78.6%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (5)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, PG</td><td>22</td><td>8-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-9</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Davis, FC</td><td>11</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>17</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>10</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>14</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anfernee Hardaway, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Trevor Ariza, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Malik Rose, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maurice Taylor, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jackie Butler, FC</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerome James, C</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

knicks are getting rocked . . .


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

These guys are making me upset! They can't seem to play well in the damn blasted 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the 3 at the end of the 3rd qtr. 76-67 Boston end of the 3rd.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston leads New York by nine, 76-67, at the end of three.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>28</td><td>8-15</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>25</td><td>6-10</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>15</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>33</td><td>7-14</td><td>1-2</td><td>8-12</td><td align="right">0</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>23</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>13</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">4</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>9</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>19</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*29-65*</td><td>*3-9*</td><td>*15-20*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*27*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*76*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*44.6%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*75.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (10)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, PG</td><td>34</td><td>8-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>12-13</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>28</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>12</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Davis, FC</td><td>13</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>29</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>18</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, C</td><td>24</td><td>4-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>8-9</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Trevor Ariza, SF</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jackie Butler, FC</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerome James, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye hits glass to cut the lead down to 8.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 pt game


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph misses the lay in, and Ricky Davis comes back down on the floor with the slam. Knicks down by 6 with less than 7 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn we can't hit free throws down the stretch.

82-88 Boston less than 5 minutes.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Jackie Butler gets inside and cuts down the lead to 4. Ariza is called for the foul on Ricky and will go to the line.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ricky Davis tries to get inside but misses, Steph with the lay in! Knicks cut the lead down to 2. Time Out Boston.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Really stupid dumb play by Ariza throwing the ball away, and Pierce makes them pay going coast to coast for the AND 1. What a terrible turnover, at the worst possible time. Knicks down by 7, that play probably cost the Knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Q launches a 3 and misses, but Frye grabs the rebound and is fouled. He will go to the line. West fouls out of the game.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

according to NBA.com you guys lost already, ive seen this happen twice already to the Nets.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks misses 6 free throws in this quarter. Just terrible free throw shooting. Frye misses but the Knicks get the offensive rebound. Frye misses the jumper, still Knick ball. Q gets inside with less than 2 minutes remaining.

91-96 Boston


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

LaFrentz misses the 3, and the Knicks get the rebound and calls a time out. Knicks down by 5 with less than 2 minutes left in the ball game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate drives after the time out and cut the lead down to 3. (The Knicks need a stop here).


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the huge block on Reid. The Knicks get a chance to either tie the game or cut the lead to one. 44.1 seconds remaining in the ball game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks have to burn their final time out! Ugh!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford is back on the floor after the stitches were placed in his chin.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph is blocked but Jackie Butler gets inside for the put back. Knicks down by 1 and Boston calls a time out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

36.2 remaining in the ball game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We need a stop guys please!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Butler got beat on the defensive end, the Celtics score. Frye scores back on the other end. 21.4 remaining. Knicks foul and Dickou will go to the line, he hits both. Knicks down by 3. Steph is fouled with 8.9 remaining and will go to the line.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph hits both free throws, Davis is fouled right away by the Knicks. No time outs remaining for Knicks. less than 8 seconds remaining. Davis hits both.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate Robinson takes the ball to the other end and elects to shoot the 3 to tie the game. He misses and the game is over, Boston wins.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Nate missed the three pointer so close


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Let me take this time to vent: 

Why is Nate Robinson taking the final shot if you have 8 seconds left in the game? He should have dribbled and pass the ball to Frye on the wing who was guarded loosely. What a terrible play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Final Score: 102-99

Terrible terrible 3rd qtr. They make me sick!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Boston Celtics*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>P Pierce, F</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>11-15</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R LaFrentz, F</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Perkins, C</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D West, G</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Davis, G</TD><TD>10-22</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Jefferson</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Reed</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>O Greene</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Blount</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>B Scalabrine</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Dickau</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>36-82
(.439)</TD><TD>27-33
(.818)</TD><TD>3-13
(.231)</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>102</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 6</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 2 Players: Perkins (1) , West (1) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson, G</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>9-20</TD><TD>17-21</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Butler</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>31-68
(.456)</TD><TD>35-46
(.761)</TD><TD>2-7
(.286)</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>48</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>99</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 14</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

i agree, nate was defended well by, who was blocking him? and he wanted to be the big hero. Very very bad decisioning for nate robinson, i am dissapointed in him. Curry wasnt all good either, but hopefully, at seattle, we will win. Freethrows really hurt us in the 4th quarter, and hopefully wont happen again....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im hot here so let me try not to say anything I dont mean. First of all can we make a free throw in the 4th quater....give me a break. Every time one of our guys was fouled I was like "great". What was nate thinking?!?!?!?! Frye was wide open and Nate was like doubled team and was falling away from the basket?!?!?!?! Nate stop trying to be a superstar please it getting old fast, there was no need for a shot like that will all that time on the clock. Last of all.....i know its hard to make a pass and all, but lets try and not turn the ball over on passes 15 times in a game,simply digusting.

Step or frye need to be taking that final shot too. Hey if there is any good news is that frye looks like he is going to be star in a few years.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> i agree, nate was defended well by, who was blocking him? and he wanted to be the big hero. Very very bad decisioning for nate robinson, i am dissapointed in him.


Nate thinks he can do a last minute clutch play like he did against Philly. He needs to use his ******** head. Why shoot the damn ball? Damn, this is a time where we need a "real" point guard on the floor who can set up a play on the fly. I am so digusted by this loss. Miss freethrows, poor decision making, cost us this game. It just eclipse the fact that Frye had a career high and Steph had a season high in points.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I still can't believe Nate attempted the last shot (a fadeaway at that) behind the arc. I am so blasted angry I'm about to lose my mind! :banghead:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What a bad shot.....Frye was open too. I hope LB chews Nates head off today.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Looks like another night I will cry myself to sleep lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Looks like another night I will cry myself to sleep lol


I'm still mad, I'm fuming. This was a tough loss to swallow.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We can never seem to win a close game anymore. Since Jeff left its like the close game curse put on the knicks. Todays spot is were we miss H20 soooo much. He would had hit the three with his eyes closed lol.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

it's okay kitty, calm down, its a loss, but the knicks will hopefully rebound back. We did not have any timeouts left, so he thought he could do anything he wanted. Ruben patterson, and KG are strong possibilities for us..........we could use them

pg: ruben
2g: marbury
C:curry
PF;KG
Sf: frye

looks pretty good 2 me with crawford, ariza, and nate and malik, mo taylor, and lee on the bench


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dont get bothered by knick losses anymore........

the coachin thus far has been awful...the players do not know what their doing, simply because theres so many different lineups, theres no consistency.

i dont blame nate for the loss... i blame LB. the starting lineup dug a hole early, mainly cause the lineup was terrible. the 5'8 nate vs the 6'4 west... marbury defender ricky D??? how does this work for us??? it doesnt...

Jamal needs to start so he can get into a rhythm early. eddy currys post game is overrated, you cannot give him the ball down low and expect points.... he doesnt fight for position, and when he gets the ball he always chucks up a ugly hook, turns it over, or barrels over the d for a charge. if he gets doubled in the post, he will not pass it out... check his assists per game...

considering that, you need jamal starting... running him off screens is really the only effective larry brown play thus far, yet we limit him to like 4-5 shots tonight?? in favor of quentin richardson????? considering that q was killed by hamilton last game, why the hell was he starting tonight??? cause it sure as hell wasnt cuz hes a great defender.

also, antonio davis should not shoot more times then jamal crawford.ive been saying this all year... we let our role players take more shots then our good scorers... even q rich...we barely get him any shots. him and jamal should be getting wayyyy more shots, and if q is starting, lets get him the ball in the post, or run him around screens... dont just have him on the court for no reason, cause then, u could have jamal in to create something instead.... you know>???

anyways.... its not rocket science.... i know im not an nba coach, but sometimes the fans know best.... LB needs to watch some game tape.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> also, antonio davis should not shoot more times then jamal crawford.ive been saying this all year... we let our role players take more shots then our good scorers... even q rich...we barely get him any shots. him and jamal should be getting wayyyy more shots, and if q is starting, lets get him the ball in the post, or run him around screens... dont just have him on the court for no reason, cause then, u could have jamal in to create something instead.... you know>???


Good point there. Even as much as I dislike Q how can we expect him to hit the shots when he dosnt touch the ball enough? Let our scores.....SCORE! 

I also think you were too hard on LB. Just look at all the games this season......turnovers kill us every game. That cannot be blamed on him, how hard is it to make good passes. We practically pass the ball to the other team 10 times a game lol. And we cant make a free throws when it counts. Several games would have been won this year if we could hit from the line when it counts...this also cannot be blamed on LB. As walt says "If the knicks loss this game look no farther then the freethrow line."


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> it's okay kitty, calm down, its a loss, but the knicks will hopefully rebound back. We did not have any timeouts left, so he thought he could do anything he wanted. Ruben patterson, and KG are strong possibilities for us..........we could use them
> 
> pg: ruben
> 2g: marbury
> ...


Did you really just write, PG Ruben?

Did you just start watching basketball today or today?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think you can blame LB for the turnovers because of chemistry issues.. and chemistry issues are built when there is no stability... n guys arent on the same page cause theres so many different lineups used each night.

as a basketball player, if im not used to my teammates, i will probly struggle to mesh with them... n alot of the turnovers are from miscommunications.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Solid point penny, but I have seen so many just plain out bad an un called for passes. I do think LB need to get a starting 5 and a second string set and keep it that way.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

The reason for all these chemistry issues is LB's search for which lineups have the best chemistry. So far we've obviously seen a lot of failures but someday midway through the season i think we'll see the right players on the court together at the same time. But its true though lol, LB has tried some ridiculous lineups. Did anyone see Ariza at PF at the end of the game?! WTF!!! How does 200pound Trevor Ariza qualify as a power forward? Marbury could take him in the low post!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

players have to develop chemistry, he cant expect one rotation to magically "get it." hes got to be consistent and players will learn eachothers tendencies and everything will work... this **** hes doing right now aint working...

considering the talent on the team, the record is absurd......


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Looks like another night I will cry myself to sleep lol


Haha...I just think it's funny because that how I always feel when the C's loose...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Penny, you are way off base....*

LB is a GREAT, not good, coach. He is playing so many different line-ups to see who can do what under certain circumstances. This is an evaluation period. NOBODY with a brain thinks the Knicks are going to make noise this year so its a great time to find out who is going to stay and who is going to leave...remember the trade period is coming up. Nobody on the bench is limiting JC to 4-5 shots a game. Man, you'd think he was a star to hear some of you talk. The reality is that JC is a very inconsistent player who can shoot a team into a game....or out of one. Nate is young and doesn't possess much experience as a basketball player at a high level, so his IQ is certainly going to take time to develop. It appears that SM can run the team per LB (it looks as though I will eat crow on this one) but he needs a consistent running mate at the 2 and 3. Like I said, this year is for getting excited about the possibilities for the following years. We are young, athletic and have a great core and coach. Relax.....can't make a good sausage without getting bloody.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

sorry alpha, but jamal is not a player that will shoot us out of a game anymore.....i cant agree with that.if you have been watching this year, jamal has probably been our most consistent player besides stephon and frye. he consistently attacks the basket, so hes not relying on his jumpshot anymore. just check his free throws to 3 pointers this season...then look at past seasons...


----------

